# H λειτουργία του φόρουμ > Απορίες σε τεχνικά θέματα >  Αλλαγή Banner - Φθινοπωρινό Banner 2014

## Efthimis98

* Αλλαγή του Banner - Φθινοπωρινό Banner 2014* 
*  * 
*
Εδώ και μέρες, η Δ.Ο του GREEΚBIRDCLUB πήρε την τολμηρή απόφαση να κάνει μία αλλαγή στον αισθητικό τομέα του forum μας. Έτσι, πάρθηκε η απόφαση της δημιουργίας ενός καινούργιου και σύγχρονου banner για να αντικαταστήσει το ήδη υπάρχον, το οποίο και κοσμεί το forum μας από την αρχή της δημιουργίας του.
Η Δ.Ο είναι στην ευχάριστη θέση να σας ανακοινώσει ότι πλέον το banner του forum μας αλλάζει, διατηρώντας παρόλα αυτά το λογότυπο του, καθώς και τις χαρακτηριστικές αποχρώσεις του μπλε και του πράσινου.


**

Το καλοκαιράκι πέρασε όμως και είναι ώρα να αποχωριστούμε την ηρεμία, τις διακοπές, την απόλαυση και να ξανά μπούμε στην καθημερινή, δύσκολη και απαιτητική ρουτίνα. Η Δ.Ο εύχεται ολόψυχα σε όλους Καλό Χειμώνα και Καλή Επιτυχία σε όλους τους στόχους που η νέα χρονιά φέρνει μαζί της!!!





Ιδέες, προτάσεις και παρατηρήσεις μπορούν να ειπωθούν, στην κατάλληλη ενότητα ή πατώντας το χαρακτηριστικό κουμπάκι της αναφοράς, λαμβάνοντάς τις έτσι η Δ.Ο προς συζήτηση. 

Ευχαριστούμε για την κατανόηση σας.*

----------


## stefos

Πολύ ομορφο και ο παπαγάλος ωραία ιδέα!

----------


## wild15

Μπραβο πολυ ομορφο!!

----------


## mitsman

μπραβο παιδια!!! πολυ ωραιο!

----------


## mparoyfas

μπραβο παιδια εξαιρετική δουλεια !!!

----------


## xrisam

Απλά τέλειο!!!!

----------


## ninos

Πολύ όμορφο, μπράβο παιδιά !!

Υ.Σ Η πίσω εικόνα φαίνεται να ξεφεύγει λίγο και θέλει ενα "τσακ" παραπάνω.. Δείτε την εικόνα παρακάτω για να καταλάβετε τι εννοώ.

----------


## blackmailer

είναι πανέμορφο παιδιά, συγχαρητήρια για την ωραία δουλειά. να πώ κι εγώ ότι έχω προσέξει εδώ και αρκετό καιρό αυτό που αναφέρει ο Στέλιος για το δεξί κομματάκι...

----------


## Efthimis98

> Πολύ όμορφο, μπράβο παιδιά !!
> 
> Υ.Σ Η πίσω εικόνα φαίνεται να ξεφεύγει λίγο και θέλει ενα "τσακ" παραπάνω.. Δείτε την εικόνα παρακάτω για να καταλάβετε τι εννοώ.



Έχουμε ενημερώσει ήδη τον Πλάτωνα. Όταν μπορέσει να μπει θα το δει. 
Ευχαριστούμε!!

----------


## xrisam

Εμένα δεν προβαλεται το δεξί κομμάτι. Μήπως επειδή είναι μικρή η οθόνη?

----------


## Efthimis98

Χρύσα, απλά η οθόνη σου είναι μικρότερη και δεν το εμφανίζει!!  :Happy:

----------

